# 40 hp Mariner



## Captain Ard (Jul 23, 2012)

Just bought a boat yesterday and it has a 40 hp Mariner OB. Model # 40EL O. Serial # 6E9-432661. It's a grey color so an early 90 vintage. Can anyone tell me what year so I can get a service manual? Or at least steer me in the right direction to get the info myself. Also if anyone can tell me common problems to look for. Well that was negative...how about the positives.

Thanks
Captain Ard


----------



## Captain Ard (Jul 24, 2012)

I found this site for finding the year of your outboard:

https://www.autorepairmanuals.biz/site/573683/page/599222


----------



## Captain Ard (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone? I says made in Japan on the placard but I can't find the year it was made.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 3, 2012)

That is actually a Yamaha motor....but Mariner put their paint and stickers on it.

EDIT: I tried to run the VIN through YDS (Yamaha dealer system) but no luck. It did not find anything in that vin. Try a Merc/Mariner dealer. 

It's definitely a Yamaha motor though. The 6E9 is either a 40 or C40 Yamaha. Probably a C40 being that they were twin cyl.


----------



## Zum (Aug 4, 2012)

1989---40EL 6E9-431768....1990---40EL 6E9-452216
I'm thinking yours is a 1989


----------



## nimmor (Aug 6, 2012)

turbotodd said:


> That is actually a Yamaha motor....but Mariner put their paint and stickers on it.
> 
> EDIT: I tried to run the VIN through YDS (Yamaha dealer system) but no luck. It did not find anything in that vin. Try a Merc/Mariner dealer.
> 
> It's definitely a Yamaha motor though. The 6E9 is either a 40 or C40 Yamaha. Probably a C40 being that they were twin cyl.




I thought Mariner was made by Mercury? Or did Mercury sell it to Yamaha?


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 6, 2012)

Neither one....

Years ago, when Mercury couldn't build a powerhead to save their butt, they farmed it out to Yamaha. Yamaha built the powerheads for several models, including some of the 4 stroke 25's. Most of the earlier ones were badged as Mariners. Mariner has been the "better" line of outboards....you had Merc (which was the cheaper line) and Mariner which had more/better features but cost more. The C40 Yamaha was re-badged and painted, which is what the OP has. The 40's were very common.


----------



## Captain Ard (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replys! I think I might have found the year. The serial number is 40ELO with the O being oil injection. The oil injection was removed and a gas mix used. With the numbers and the O I'm thinking it's a 1987, but I have been wrong many time before. 

Had it out the this week and it ran well. I changed the plugs (the ones that came with the boat) after an hour or so and the idle was a lot better. Fished far a while and cranked it up. It seemed to run better but it may have been the placebo effect. Like when you think your truck runs better after changing oil.....you know what I mean?

Thanks Again


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2012)

Did you see my post above with the serial numbers?
I'm thinking it's a 89.


----------



## Captain Ard (Aug 11, 2012)

I did read your post Zum but I didn't see a 40ELO in 89. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2012)

The chart I have has a 40m; 40ML; 40E; 40EL; 40 KeroseneM; 40 KeroseneML; 40 MarathonM; 40 MarathinML; 40 Work M; 40 Work ML.
Maybe there is a 40ELO,I'm really not positive...the chart I have goes from 74-92.Japanese sourced Mariners.


----------



## Captain Ard (Aug 12, 2012)

The service manual I ordered goes from 72 to 89 so either way I'm covered. 

My plan is to run some Sea Foam through it for now and wait for winterizing to change out the fuel filter, do the water pump/impeller and of course the lower end. If I'm missing anything I'm open for suggestions.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Zum (Aug 12, 2012)

Are you using it now?
Always make sure it's pumping good water and check the lower unit oil.
After that if it runs good,good to go...IMO


----------



## Captain Ard (Aug 12, 2012)

Yup runs good and has a good stream of water. Changed the oil in the lower unit before I took it out the first time and it looked good. Haven't had a boat in a while so it's like learning all over again. Thanks for the help.


----------

